# How do I turn off auto-complete on Google?



## bj nick

I want to turn off the "auto-complete" or whateverit's called on Google...I refer to when you start a search and Google helpfully completes the search according to what you've searched for previously...

Can anyone tell me how to do this?


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *bj nick*

In Internet Explorer
Tools > Internet Options > Content tab > AutoComplete button
Uncheck: *Forms*
Click the *Clear Forms* button.
*OK* your way out.

If you are using a different browser let us know which one.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Byteman

Hi, In the Google toolbar settings>Options>Search Box Settings> please uncheck "suggest searches from my search history" and OK.

((You also have to turn off "Suggest Popular Searches" or you will just get a similar list of those items.))

I've just turned mine off and I think I like it without autocomplete better!

*I am assuming you meant the GoogleToolbar, a separate downloadable toolbar, not the part of IE 7
that has a list of Search Engines and you can choose one as the Default engine.*

And right now, I am wondering if you meant when you are at the www.google.com page, if you click or type in the search space, you get a list of previous items....my post refers only to the separately installable
*GoogleToolbar*. You wrote> "in Google", and that could be interpreted several ways, you see..


----------



## bj nick

thanks for the response...ok...I did what you said; i have the Google toolbar when I access IE...I went to "settings" and did what you suggested but it did no good...don't know why...I still get the suggestions, auto-completes, etc. What next?


----------



## Byteman

Hi,

On the Google Toolbar itself, there is a button "Settings",
click on that, then open "Options" click that, then click on "Search Box Settings" and take the checkmarks out of "Suggest popular searches" and out of "Suggest searches from my search History"....
if that doesn't do it, I think I would uninstall that toolbar, and redownload it.

On my Toolbar, it worked instantly.

Are you sure you have the standalone GoogleToolbar? Look in Add/Remove Programs, it is a separate installer and should be there:

"Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer" is what mine says.

If not, then you have an add-on, or another toolbar, like IE 7 has, that comes with several optional searchers, Google is one, but it's not the whole Google Toolbar, just a search box.

If you are using Internet Explorer 6.0> 
You can clear the history in the Google search box usually by clicking in a BLANK search line, and at the bottom, you may see "Clear Search History" or similar. Also, next to the  "G" next to the word "Google" there is a black drop down arrow button, which used to have a "Clear Search history" thing to click.

*In IE 7*, you click the drop down chevron on the right side of the search box, which usually brings down the entire list of saved searches....and, at the very bottom, you see the "Clear" function....


----------

